# When to plant yellow sweet clover



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

I try to frost seed here in Iowa but I don't know what your weather is like in PA
http://www.outreachoutdoors.com/foodplots/clover/frost-seeding-clover/


----------



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I'm zone 6A, looks like you are a bit colder in 5A


----------

